# Blue Valentine



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Just saw _Blue Valentine_ for the first time (I know, late to the game). It is such a beautifully crafted film.

MBTI:

Dean-- ENFP
Cindy--ESTJ

Thoughts?


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dean - ENTP
Cindy - ISFJ


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

HippoHunter94 said:


> Dean - ENTP
> Cindy - ISFJ


I agree with Cindy. Good call. 

But I still think that Dean is more of an ENFP than ENTP.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

deardeer said:


> I agree with Cindy. Good call.
> 
> But I still think that Dean is more of an ENFP than ENTP.


Dean just becomes too much of a forceful asshole. Perhaps some ENFPs can evolve into that, but Dean just seems a little too logic oriented, and uninterested in bullshit in a way that mirrors a NT attitudes. ENFP makes sense, but I feel ENTP is a little more accurate.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

HippoHunter94 said:


> Dean just becomes too much of a forceful asshole. Perhaps some ENFPs can evolve into that, but Dean just seems a little too logic oriented, and uninterested in bullshit in a way that mirrors a NT attitudes. ENFP makes sense, but I feel ENTP is a little more accurate.


That is a fair observation, but I think that Dean's initial infatuation with Cindy is more characteristic of the ENFP. I could see an ENFP rambling on about needing to find a stranger because of a "feeling" that somehow indicated that they were soulmates. And in my experience, ENFPs can be forceful assholes when trying to salvage the subject of a lot of idealism and dreams. An ENTP would have an easier time walking away from a bad relationship.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Se>Ne for Declan. Probably SFP.


----------

